# Manera (gíria brasileira)



## Alicky

Olá a todos!

Estou fazendo o dever-de-casa, e tenho que escrever un diálogo utilizando algumas expressões da gíria. Uma delas é "manera" (jeitoso, habilidoso).
 
Minha pergunta é: Eu posso dizer: "Voçê é manera"? Ou a frase correta é "Voçê tem manera"?
 
Obrigada pela ajuda!
 
ps: Por favor corregam meus erros


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Alicky said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Estou fazendo o dever de casa, e tenho que escrever un diálogo utilizando algumas expressões da gíria. Uma delas é "maneiro" (jeitoso, habilidoso).
> 
> Minha pergunta é: Eu posso dizer: "Você é maneira/o"? Ou a frase correta é "Você tem manera"?(NÃO)
> 
> Obrigada pela ajuda!
> 
> ps: Por favor corrijam meus erros


----------



## brasileirinho

Alicky said:


> Olá a todos!
> 
> Estou fazendo o dever-de-casa, e tenho que escrever un diálogo utilizando algumas expressões de gíria. Uma delas é "mane*i*ra" (jeitoso, habilidoso).
> 
> Minha pergunta é: Eu posso dizer: "Voçê  você é maneira"? Ou a frase correta é "Voçê  você tem maneira"?
> 
> Obrigada pela ajuda!
> 
> ps: Por favor corrijam meus erros



Olá, se você disser que uma pessoa/coisa é _maneira_, você está dizendo que essa pessoa/coisa é _legal _(_*copada*, na gíria argentina_).

Maneira, no entanto, quer dizer, também, _modo_, _forma_, _jeito_, no seguinte sentido:

"Não encontro a _forma_/*maneira* de resolver esse exercício."

Então, você pode dizer :

"Você é maneira/o."
ou
"Essa música é maneira." / "Esse carro é maneiro."

ou, no sentido de _forma_:

"Não há nenhuma _maneira _de resolver esse exercício."

Há, ainda, outros significados, que você pode encontrar no dicionário.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Note que "maneira/o" tem outros significados. 
"Vc é maneiro = vc é legal"

E tem mais...


----------



## WhoSoyEu

"Não encontro a forma/maneira de resolver esse exercício."
"Não há nenhuma maneira de resolver..."

Embora a escrita seja a mesma, estamos falando de duas palavras diferentes. Esta "maneira" tem o mesmo sentido de "forma" e não é gíria.


----------



## brasileirinho

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Não encontro a forma/maneira de resolver esse exercício."
> "Não há nenhuma maneira de resolver..."
> 
> Embora a escrita seja a mesma, estamos falando de duas palavras diferentes. Esta "maneira" tem o mesmo sentido de "forma" e não é gíria.



Claro!
esqueci de salientar isso.


----------



## Guigo

Não nos esqueçamos do modo "mineirês" de dar um não definitivo, como resposta a uma pergunta:

- Você gosta de beterraba?
- _De jeito maneira!_

Ou seja:_ nem pensar; de forma alguma; nunca!!!_


----------



## Alicky

WhoSoyEu, brasileirinho e Guigo: *OBRIGADA*, pela ajuda e as correções!!!


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu estava pensando numa maneira "maneira" para colocar um post com piadinha de mineiro sem que ninguém reclamasse, mas não achei. Então vai assim mesmo:

- Você gosta de beterraba?
- De jeito maneira!
- Mas é meisssss...
- Mas é, uai!


----------



## Vanda

Ahemmm.... Num é _meissss_ que se diz, _é mêess_.  (E a inflexão da voz aqui  é toda mineira).

Um pequeno detalhe Alicky, escrevemos maneira (e é como a palavra deve ser escrita), mas o pessoal diz/fala esta gíria assim: manera  (como se fosse uma palavra espanhola).


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Vanda said:


> Ahemmm.... Num é _meissss_ que se diz, _é mêess_.  (E a inflexão da voz aqui  é toda mineira).


Vanda: não vou discutir com uma especialista. Aceito a correção, uai...


----------



## vf2000

Alguém pode traduzir a piada?


----------



## brasileirinho

vf2000 said:


> Alguém pode traduzir a piada?



- Você gosta de beterraba?
- De jeito maneira! _trad:_ de jeito nenhum!
- Mas é messs? _trad:_ Mas é mesmo?
- Mas é, uai _trad_: É, uai.

Uai é uai, uai.


----------



## Macunaíma

_Maneiro_ originalmente significa _de fácil manuseio, fácil de manejar_. Na gíria carioca (do Rio de Janeiro) significa_ bom, bonito, "legal",_ etc. 



brasileirinho said:


> - Mas é, uai  _trad_: É, uai.
> 
> Uai é uai, uai.


 
E tenho dito!


----------



## Guigo

*Manera Fru Fru Manera* (R. Fágner - R. Bezerra)

_Estrela, sol e astro, lua...Laiá
Chegam, nessa hora agora...Laiá
Para louvar, Santa alma branca
Centauro fru fru
Fru fru manera 
Fru fru manera
Fru fru_


Gravação original de Fágner, 1973.


----------

